# Favorite Outdoor Memories



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

I really miss seeing the red rock cliffs, and soaking in the scenery on the way to Powell.
I stopped on the side of the road a few times to get some photos, and I think our son will remember this trip to be one of his favorites, (without his siblings.)
He starts out with, "remember when we went to Powell, and you and Dad took only me along, that was the best trip to Powell I ever had." 
I don't remember the names of the places, so I wouldn't be able to tell ya if you asked.
Except Hite, Bullfrog, and Halls Crossing, which most people know anyhow.
These are just a few of my favorite sites along the way, and I'm bored so here I go.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

A little off subject but how do you like your FJ? Has it been a good vehicle?


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> A little off subject but how do you like your FJ? Has it been a good vehicle?


I get asked about the FJ a lot, sort of sticks out, a lot. 
It's been very good to me, and gets me around to places I'd never thought I'd go.
If you like climbing, or some good dirty diggin in the mud, this is perfect.
No problems with it. Love my Toy.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It's on my short list in a couple of years when it's time to get a new ride. What kind of MPG do you get?


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> I love your Toy too. :mrgreen: Great post and beautiful photos Golfish.  I really like the 2nd photo.


Thank you.


orvis1 said:


> It's on my short list in a couple of years when it's time to get a new ride. What kind of MPG do you get?


It gets about 21 mpg on the highways, so not too bad for a larger vehicle but with todays gas prices, it's still not too good either.
The picture of Hite, and Bullfrog at night got cut off, guess it was too large, but just right in the range that it posted, sort of.
See all the bugs on the windshield with the picture of the bridge, and that was after I cleaned it at the gas station at Bullfrog, fueling up to go home.
How is the brightness, My hubby says I turn my monitor too dark, guess I just like the dark side of things, or maybe just my humor is a little dark, no, J/K. :wink:


----------

